# YouTube Channel: MTN Ranger Videos



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Black brushed metal vinyl wrap on the center console.


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

Great job. Thanks!


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

My review of the front glass roof sunshade:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

My LCD Protector Install:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Here's a project where I used vinyl wrap and plasti-dip to see what worked better for me.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

Nice. I think I am going to have to try this. Looked like using the vinyl for black and plasti-dip for spokes would have looked nice too. Where did you get the emblems? I think I would try ceramic coating over the plastidip as well for durability and easy cleaning.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Jason F said:


> Where did you get the emblems?


 Black Tesla Logo Vinyl Decal was from eBay. BTW, all of the supplies are listed in the youtube description.

The vinyl took longer to cut and install. I have a feeling the plasti-dip will hold up better - in 100F heat, the vinyl was peeling in some places.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Here is a video I created discussing the Model 3 key card and holders:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Installing LED Puddle Lights. I did projectors for front and bright for rear.


----------



## artsci (Jun 29, 2018)

I have the laser puddle lamps in my Model S from Mr. Kustom in Chicago. Unlike the cheap Chinese versions these don't burn out and the image does not fade over time. You can also custom order what it projects. I have the Tesla T in bright red -- just the T no white surround. I ordered the 3 logo (the three slat version) for my Model 3. These will project in bright red as well. Of course I can't show them as I don't yet have the Model 3.


----------



## OrangeJulius (Jan 19, 2018)

Hmmmm... Where have I seen that treatment before?? 

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...s-from-black-to-silver.5718/page-2#post-69669


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

OrangeJulius said:


> Hmmmm... Where have I seen that treatment before??
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...s-from-black-to-silver.5718/page-2#post-69669


I never saw that thread! I did see someone posting on TMC with the silver/black aero combo.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Here is part 2:


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

I like this look for the aeros much better than coloring the big panels. And I can second on wrapping them takes forever! Not worth it, just spray them.


----------



## Charles Smith (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice video, I want to try it. Where were the patterns posted? Thanks, Chuck


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Charles Smith said:


> Nice video, I want to try it. Where were the patterns posted? Thanks, Chuck


It's in the video description:

https://github.com/Kenrik/Model-3-Vinyl-Wrap-Template


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

I removed my wood dash from the car to install a dark wood vinyl wrap:


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## PaTesla (Jun 30, 2018)

How much for a piece , interested !


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Ordered. Thanks!


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

PaTesla said:


> How much for a piece , interested !


See the description in the Youtube video. I don't want to post anything here that may be against forum rules.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Here is the matching black brushed metal door trim install:


----------



## Charles Smith (Sep 26, 2017)

MTN Ranger said:


> It's in the video description:
> 
> https://github.com/Kenrik/Model-3-Vinyl-Wrap-Template


I must have done something wrong on the template, the ones I printed out were too small. Could you send me the link to the templates you used? I still have enough vinyl to try again. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Charles Smith said:


> the template, the ones I printed out were too small. Could you send me the link to the templates you used? I still have enough vinyl to try again. Thanks, Chuck


That is the source I used. Make sure you set your printer to "actual size" and not "fit to print".


----------



## TheTony (Jan 20, 2018)

I kind of wished these kits didn't have the separate cut-out for the mechanical door release on the front doors. If it wasn't noticeable people probably wouldn't even try to pull it, so there'd be no need to make it harder to pull. Plus, it'd be one less piece of wrap to install for each front door.

That said, I do like your idea to try to make that more difficult, at the least. You only briefly mentioned it in the video, and you never really had a good angle of how you did so - however, I assume you have a longer piece that is connecting the leading edge of that latch to the piece below it, correct?


----------



## Charles Smith (Sep 26, 2017)

MTN Ranger said:


> That is the source I used. Make sure you set your printer to "actual size" and not "fit to print".


Yes that was it but my printer won't print the top and the center on one page. The cupholder template printed out ok, Got to try another printer. Thanks again. Chuck


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

TheTony said:


> I assume you have a longer piece that is connecting the leading edge of that latch to the piece below it, correct?


Yes I did a roughly 2.5"x 1.5" piece for that. Thanks for pointing that out I may add that to the description. Sorry the video was rushed due to a family emergency.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Diversion from normal programming: 
Field Trip to Solar Farm


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd totally forgotten that my iPod mini could be used for file storage until I found an old trailer for Spider-man on it last night.

I'm intrigued that I could use it with my Model 3, though I fear I have too many songs with DRM for it to be really worthwhile without updating all of the files on there currently.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Dashcam Tests:
KDLinks R100 vs Street Guardian SG9665GC


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

TeslaCam vs dedicated dashcam:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Part 2 in the dark:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Here is my latest video comparing the new 5.15 software update with the TeslaCam three camera recording.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Quick question, do you or does anyone know if the old EAP or new AP/FSD combo is needed for these newer 2019.5.x or 7.x, 8.x updates to enable multicamera recording via TeslaCam?

Or will these newer firmwares still toggle TeslaCam from one to multiple camera record, even on a vanilla non-EAP, non-new-AP, non-FSD enabled Model 3?

If so, this makes purchasing the $2K AP upgrade alone almost useless. And only practical as part of the $4K AP/FSD combo (ahead of Mondays price rebalance).


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

EAP/AP/FSD are not required for the cameras to work for the Teslacam or sentry mode. All recording now is three cameras. I don't see an option to pick just the front camera.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Now that the TeslaCam is active and recording any time the car is not asleep, how are you supposed to remove the thumb drive without potentially corrupting the filesystem?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SimonMatthews said:


> Now that the TeslaCam is active and recording any time the car is not asleep, how are you supposed to remove the thumb drive without potentially corrupting the filesystem?


I just posted the instructions elsewhere. Here you go:



garsh said:


> In order to *safely* remove the USB drive without corrupting the filesystem, follow these instructions:
> 
> Hold down on the dashcam icon until it "flashes". When you lift your finger, the red dot should be gone.
> If your USB drive has a light to show activity, then *wait for it to stop flashing*.
> ...


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks to i1Tesla for inventing this mod! I know this has been around since January, but I've been busy with my move and finally had time to test it out. Here is my video:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

I did my 13,500 mile tire rotation this weekend.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Here is a follow on to the tire rotation video that reviews jack pad adapters:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

How to make your own jack pad adapters:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Tire tread depth:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Curb rash repair:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Door Seal Kit, Quieter?


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Roof Silicone Seal, Quieter?


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Cabin Air Filter:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

For the past year, I've had to park my car outside and have gotten a lot of leaves and debris in the air intake area. I bought a cover on Amazon (also available on eBay) that helps keep out the debris. Here is a video I made:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Qi charging pad:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Wipers and washer fluid:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Frunk Spring Replacement:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Supercharge on V2 using 2019.28.3.1 from 6%-100%:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Frunk & Trunk Weather Seals:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Game Controller Reviews:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Mud guards:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

V10 Entertainment including Cuphead:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Carbon Fiber Dash Cover / Cap:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

This video will show how to put together a M.2 SSD enclosure, partition and format, and install in the car.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Carbon Fiber Console:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

18 Month, 21,000 Mile Update - Part 1
Exterior:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

18 Month, 21,000 Mile Update - Part 2:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Speaker grill covers:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Trunk and Frunk Mats:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Tuxmat All Weather Mats - unboxing, install and 14 month update:


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

What tire did I pick? - today we look at tires for the Model 3 and what I decided to do when replacing my worn out tires.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I'm unboxing and installing a rain spoiler AKA rear window spoiler AKA water retaining wing.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I am comparing three cupholder modifications for the Model 3.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I am removing the imitation carbon fiber cap and replacing it with a real version that comes in two pieces.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I unbox and install a ProClip Tablet Mount.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I will show how to hide a Tablet's USB cable wiring for a clean install.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I will go over my Samsung Tablet setup and applications, including speedometer apps.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I'm going to unbox and install an OBD2 adapter and OBDLink LX scan tool.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I will continue the OBD2 (OBDII) installation with adding the OBDLInk LX via Bluetooth to my Samsung Tablet. I will also do an overview of the Scan My Tesla Android App and show its use will driving.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I install real carbon fiber steering wheel trim that matches the dash cover I installed recently in a previous video.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I will apply vinyl wrap to the Tesla Model 3 cupholder adapter that I reviewed in a previous episode.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I am reviewing the new Tesla Dashcam Viewer.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I will unbox and install a Taptes USB hub for the Model 3.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MTN Ranger said:


> Today I will unbox and install a Taptes USB hub for the Model 3.


nit: The Taptes product is not actually a USB hub. It's a non-standard-conforming splitter.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

garsh said:


> nit: The Taptes product is not actually a USB hub. It's a non-standard-conforming splitter.


Well "USB hub" is what Jeda and Taptes call it. "Non-standard-conforming splitter" doesn't roll off the tongue as well!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MTN Ranger said:


> Well "USB hub" is what Jeda and Taptes call it. "Non-standard-conforming splitter" doesn't roll off the tongue as well!


Jeda's offering actually _is_ a USB hub. Data is available on every port.

Taptes is being deceptive in describing their offering.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

garsh said:


> Jeda's offering actually _is_ a USB hub. Data is available on every port.
> 
> Taptes is being deceptive in describing their offering.


I see, thanks for clearing that up. I suppose being 1/3 to 1/4 of the price of the Jeda has something to do with it.


----------



## Jeda Products (Oct 8, 2019)

MTN Ranger said:


> I see, thanks for clearing that up. I suppose being 1/3 to 1/4 of the price of the Jeda has something to do with it.


Hey there!

Firstly very cool stuff you've done with your Model 3.

Second, thanks @garsh for confirming this. Our Tesla Model 3 and Model Y USB Hub is an actual hub. We use proprietary electronics made by our PCB engineers and designers. Our hubs feature 5-6 ports total (USB A/USB C mix) and have smart chips, power delivery, and a system which monitors power to the ports. The other unit you tested is in fact a "splitter," which splits the power but has no power delivery or power balance. Since we designed our hubs and electronics to be used specifically with Tesla vehicles, they've been tested to ensure no overloading of ports will occur, as the hub intelligently handles the power it's given. Basic splitters, which are non-conforming and generic, are not equipped with this, so it's best not to plug in too many devices or overloading could occur. Also, one cool thing is our hubs have power+ data on all ports. Our products have been made with safety in mind: safety of the user, and safety of your Tesla.

Anyway, very cool channel and like the mods!

https://getjeda.com/tesla-modely-usb-hub/

https://getjeda.com/tesla-model3-usb-hub/


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I will review the ABetterTheater.com website/app on the Model 3.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today, I'm starting a view series chronicling my new garage. In Part 1, will be planning: garage location, type, permit process, and technical drawings.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today i'm going to unbox and install a trunk sound mat.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

In Part 2, I cover site preparation: pinning corners, tree removal and excavation.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I'm going to unbox and install a Likely LED cup holder adapter.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

In Part 3, I will show the garage construction process: footings & foundation


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I will remove my 6 month old mudflaps and see how they have held up. I will also unbox and install new painted mudflaps.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

In Part 4, I will show the garage construction process:
framing, trusses, roofing, siding & trim


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today's video covers replacing the cabin air filters. I will compare the Tesla OEM filters to Taptes cabin filters. I will also clean the evaporator with Kool-It Cleaner. Thanks to Taptes for providing me the filters for review.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

In Part 5, I will show the garage construction process: painting & electrical.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I am reviewing the Scan My Tesla 2.0 Beta that works with the OBD2 Adapter on a Model 3.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I will go over the Model 3's 12V battery including accessing the frunk, testing voltage and amperage on my 2 year old car, and cover jumping a dead battery.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

MTN Ranger said:


> Today I will go over the Model 3's 12V battery including accessing the frunk, testing voltage and amperage on my 2 year old car, and cover jumping a dead battery.


The person who made the video does not know the safest way to work on a car battery, which is to remove the ground connection first, not positive. Then, the video author mistakenly thinks that it is necessary to remove both battery connectors in order to measure the battery voltage. Finally, the author replaces the ground connector first, instead of replacing the positive connector first, then the ground connector, which is the safer way to do this.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

In Part 6, I will show the garage construction process: concrete pour, garage door & completion.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I am testing the brake fluid in my two year old Model 3.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

After 2 years, I am going to test the coolant in my Model 3.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I am unboxing and testing the new Sony DualSense Controller. Does it work with the Model 3?


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I'm going to do a comparison of the Volvo Pilot Assist with the Tesla Autopilot. I'll drive both on the same 16 mile route.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today, I am installing a replacement trunk hook.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I will unbox and install a Wifi Extender for my new detached garage and see how it improves the signal to my Model 3.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I will review EVE for Tesla - a dashboard app available on the Tesla web browser. Is it a HomeLink replacement?


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today, I'm going to clean out the radiator area of my Model 3.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I am unboxing and installing Rimetrix Orbital Aero Wheel Covers made specifically for the 18" base Model 3 wheel.


----------



## Jeda Products (Oct 8, 2019)

awesome thread


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

MTN Ranger said:


> Today I am unboxing and installing Rimetrix Orbital Aero Wheel Covers made specifically for the 18" base Model 3 wheel.


Got mine last week. I ordered even earlier and paid less.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Here's my review of the Mayde Chrome (Glossy Black also available) Hub Caps for 18" wheels:


----------

